# Tax crackdown on Australian temporary working visas



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Overseas workers in Australia with temporary working visas will not be able to escape their tax obligations under a programme allowing tax officials access to their details. A data matching programme means that the Australian Tax Office (ATO) is able to acquire temporary working visa data from the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). The [...]

Click to read the full news article: Tax crackdown on Australian temporary working visas...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

